# Picture of my herd...



## NeedONEmore (Feb 26, 2011)

Here is a picture of my herd, just got them a week a go. Two bottle baby's...


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Very Cute !

Margaret


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Where are you in N.Mid Tn? And cute herd! LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Very bright looking and cute. What gender are they?


----------



## NeedONEmore (Feb 26, 2011)

Dodge 'Em said:


> Where are you in N.Mid Tn? And cute herd! LOL[/quot
> e
> 
> Just outside Clarksville


----------



## NeedONEmore (Feb 26, 2011)

kid'n'kaboodle said:


> Very bright looking and cute. What gender are they?


Both are unrelated Doe bottle baby's, or should I say lap baby's......


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh so cute!!! Nothing like starting small hu? :greengrin: us too, we started w/a herd of 4 in march. You and I we will grow, hu?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Very Pretty babies!

Jan


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

So sweet.  

Deb Mc


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Flashy little ladies! They look very sweet too


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! Those are very pretty does!!! Good luck with them


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

ME TOO!!! Takes me 15 minutes to get there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...  :thumb:


----------



## Owataqt (May 17, 2011)

Precious..congrats


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Very Cute!

I almost picked up a bottle baby on Saturday but decided against it at the last minute.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 27, 2011)

the belted doe looks JUST like a doeling I have now! So cute


----------



## NeedONEmore (Feb 26, 2011)

No, that one is not yours.

Grandson helping with the our baby's...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now that pic is PRICELESS!


----------

